# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to export from QuickBooks to Excel

## amber_ProOnGo

Hello, all!

I just wrote a tutorial about Excel and QuickBooks, this group might find it interesting  :Smilie:  

How to export lists, registers, and reports:
http://www.proongo.com/blog/how-to-e...ooks-to-excel/

How to export invoices:
http://www.proongo.com/blog/export-a...om-quickbooks/

If anyone has anything to add, I'd love to hear it!

----------


## FDibbins

Is this something that you are selling...or giving for free...or testing?
What are your intentions with this?

----------

